# The Ringnecks Have Eggs :D



## Raix (Jul 23, 2013)

Hey everyone,
Well the title pretty much says it all. Today I checked and they have 2 eggs (I'm only checking every 2nd/3rd day at the moment) 
I would have also posted in a parrot forum but I find a lot of them are anti-breeding or there are people that will make hostile posts if you post about breeding (with not much done about) and I don't really want to deal with that...









But a photo tomorow or the day after... we'll see... also this photo shows my hen's true colour


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Oh wow, your pair was quite fast in settling in! Congrats on your first 2 eggs, I hope all goes well.


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Looking forward to some chick pic's...


----------



## Raix (Jul 23, 2013)

There will be plenty of pictures of the chicks (I'm also breeder ringing them) and everyday nest checks  hopefully ggey are successful but if not its not too much of a big deal


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

They are stunning, I'm so glad they've settled in and I hope to see pictures!


----------



## Raix (Jul 23, 2013)

They now have 3 eggs. The last being laid on either the 4th or 5th of this month. And finally a photo


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

It's looking wonderful, I can't wait to see pinkies! :fingerx:


----------



## Raix (Jul 23, 2013)

The first baby is here!  
He/she hatched late yesterday afternoon  Fingers crossed for the last egg (the 3rd egg got a crack in it and it was/is infertile)
A photo of the baby, and mother and father (she was not happy about anyone going in the aviary yesterday)


----------



## chirper (Dec 29, 2014)

Congratulations


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Congratulations on your first pinkie!! arty: I can't wait to see more pics of the little one as he/she continues to grow! 
And best of luck with your remaining egg!


----------



## deriksen (Dec 5, 2014)

Congrats on the first little baby! Can't wait to see what she/he looks like when bigger


----------

